# pit inhaled some gas fumes...



## lewells (Oct 4, 2009)

So my dog inhaled some gas fumes a couple of hours ago. he's been drooling a ton, he's kind of wobbly, my vet is closed, and i dont have 60 dollars to ask animal poison control. he's also pretty lethargic. i tried giving him some milk but he isn't interested. right now he's on my bed with his eyes open looking sad. every now and then he will get up and walk around the house, and then go lay back down. oh and he also threw up a little bit ago, but it was a dog treat i had given him before he would have inhaled the fumes. what should i do? since it was a small amount of fumes, will he be okay? please answer asap, thanks!

laura


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

are you sure it's just fumes? Is there any possible way he could have had even a lick or two of it before you noticed him?


----------



## lewells (Oct 4, 2009)

it could have just been a lick or two. i just spoke with a 24hr vet out of my area and they said that if his symptoms get worse to bring him in, but for now to let him sleep it off even if it was just a couple licks. right now he's just resting with his head down, but still drooling a lot. his breath smells like fish, but the vet i spoke with said it could just be the smell his vomit created.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Get a syringe good sized syringe and fill it with peroxide, administer it orally and make him throw up.... I personally don't like to "wait and see", I do everything possible to prevent a trip to the vet... I have 6 dogs and trips to the vet are very costly. Hydrogen peroxide is perfectly safe for your pup.


----------



## lewells (Oct 4, 2009)

everything i read about gasoline and any petroleum ingestions says to NOT induce vomiting because it can cause tension pneumonia, which i believe is when a lung collapses. it can also be aspirated into the lungs and damage his asophogas. they suggest dilluting it with milk, however my dog isn't interested in consuming anything right now.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

so sorry to hear about this. I hope that your dog gets well soon! please let us know and my prayers are with you.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Get a syringe good sized syringe and fill it with peroxide, administer it orally and make him throw up.... I personally don't like to "wait and see", I do everything possible to prevent a trip to the vet... I have 6 dogs and trips to the vet are very costly. Hydrogen peroxide is perfectly safe for your pup.


good advice...i have had to do that before. one of my old dogs ate spone with cleaning products on it b4.

if ne one decides to do this make sure you know whar your dog got into first!!!!! and if it is something like a cleaning product,pills,or chemicals make sure you call someone like the vet to see if peroxide will work or if it will cause some sort of bad chemical reaction first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You never make a dog vomit who ingested a chemical. It could cause more problems, what the vet would do is use charcoal to soak it up then pump their stomach. Please let us know how your dog is doing, IMO I would have taken the dog in right away it sounds like a bad situation all around.


----------

